# Rugby schools tackled over body-building supplements



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Rugby schools tackled over body-building supplements By Cliona Foley SOME schools and their rugby coaches are endangering the future health of their teenage charges by encouraging them to prematurely bulk up their young bodies with supplements, according to one of Ireland’s leading sports medicine experts. In a scathing condemnation of what he called an ethos [...]

*Read More...*


----------

